# anyone from LI, NYC, North NJ?



## DCreptiles

hey faily new to the whole dendrobates but a keeper of herps for 10 yrs. i just moved from long island to new york to hoboken nj in north jersey. and was just looking to network make new friends and see whos out there close by. wether your a breeder, keeper, collector, viv builder, come here stand up introduce your self. My names Derek just recently got into the frogs and i love them. got a sex'd trio from joshsfrogs.com of grey leged vents. plants in my viv are from black jungle which i picked up from the white plains expo from them. still learning how to master culturing my own fruit flys ( not going well ) i am interested in purchasing proven breeder dendrobates. and if anyone in my area needs supplys such as foggers, pumps, suppliments (brand new sealed ) water conditioner or bottles of hydrate, hydrometers, digital thermometers, or the combo meters i do have some for sale or trade at a much cheaper price then your local pet stores and everything is brand new in the packaging. its all left over supplys from when i was breeding leopard geckos, cresteds, leachies, ackies, and beardies. so i would by all means trade supplys to breeders who need supplys for their projects in return for their unwanted breeders or even selected few off spring. im willing to meet anywhere in long island, nyc, north jersey, and even parts of PA and CT.


----------



## rjmarchisi

Hey,

I have been keeping/breeding darts for a couple years now and live in Brooklyn, NY. There are about 10 others that I know of locally, hopefully they will all chime in.

rob


----------



## ggazonas

I am here in North Jersey. Been keeping herps for 15 or so years and darts for about a 1 and a half years. I've got a bit or a collection with a little of everything except pumilios except for the ones I've got won't breed or having trouble getting eggs to develop properly and I've tried a few different rememdies thus far. I have a friend who lives close to me that is also into darts and there have been quite a few newbies popping up here and there in the jersey area.


----------



## DCreptiles

well the purpose of me starting this thread was to of course make new friends in the hobby but also network and try and see who has what and i would love to purchase plants and offspring and what not from ppl local to me since it saves on shipping cost and build a bond. being int he trade 10 yrs its nice to have ppl to run to or ask for help and be comfortable with it. 
and is anyone going to the hamburg show?


----------



## Dean

I'm out on the Island I have frogs,chameleons and other creatures.


----------



## ggazonas

not going to hamburg, instead I decided to go to the MADS meeting the follwoing week. It seems worth my time more especially since its all froggers and the possibilities of getting some frogs I want and nice plant cuttings is looking very high at the moment


----------



## DCreptiles

where in long island i moved from bethpage


----------



## DCreptiles

whats the MADS meeting?


----------



## ggazonas

Mid Atlantic Dendrobates Society correct me if thats wrong. Anyways its on march 7 at noon and i beleive its shillington, pa. Its a bout 2 hours from the area. They have a post under southeast pa meeting. If you are interested check it out. I will be leaving from montclair which is close to hoboken.


----------



## DizzyD

I've been keeping darts for about 3 yrs now, I live in the boken as well. I'm hoping to get to shillington, but some emergency has kept me from almost every frog "thing" I've wanted to go to. If you ever need a hand or so let me know. I"m actually hunting for a 20 gallon high and trying to sell some tinc alanis ( 6 months or better). Discounts available.... Or if you just wanna shoot the you know gimme a heads up.


----------



## captreedean

I live out here in Lindenhurst , Long Island. I have been involved with darts for 2 years now. A while back there was discussion of having a meeting here on the Island, but haven't heard much since. It may be time to revisit the idea.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

The idea was dropped because we didn't have a meeting location (I had a spot but it didn't work out). If someone wants to host a meeting we can revisit it.


----------



## DCreptiles

thats cool i get my hair cut in lindenherst by my friend Sam he owns Perfections on s welwood. i would like to take part in putting together a long island meet.


----------



## ZeeMan

Hey guys,

Been dart frogging for only about 6 months.
1.2+ Vents, and 0.0.5 Leucs and 0.0.5 Auratus
the Vents are breeding! Got my first 2 tadpoles last week, 5 more coming out soon I hope.

I am near Flushing, Queens. And work in NYC.
It would be cool to meet fellow froggers! The stalker I am, I always check out the location of the posters. LOL

Take care all!

Zee


----------



## Julio

as you can see there are lots of us here!!


----------



## mongo77

DCreptiles said:


> where in long island i moved from bethpage


I grew up in bethpage and still live here (great town). Been keeping darts on and off for a couple of years. Had reptiles and amphibians most of my life.


----------



## Woodsman

Richard in Staten Island here. I like the idea of getting to know the locals better for mutual support, trading frogs and plants, etc. I have been focusing my collection almost exclusively on tinctorius morphs (including azureus), but have two very prolific pairs of leucs (so always have many for trades). I have about 30 terrariums, so often have a lot of interesting cuttings as well.

A greater NYC dart club would be awesome!! Take care, Richard.


----------



## Shady

Hey I'm Joe, I live about 20 mins from Hoboken. I've had 3 Azureus for about a yr now with plans to pick up a couple different species. I'm not nearly as experienced as most of these guys but I feel like I'm coming along slowly.


----------



## DCreptiles

well i want to thank everyone for comming onto my thread and showing support and introducing them selves. even though i live in hoboken NJ now my family is still in bethpage long island. and i miss my quiet lil town. what i have to offer is many supplys beyond pdf's i got all types of light bulbs and heat bulbs i have tons of brand new brick soil and packaged moss. i also have dozens of sealed new suppliments. i have digital thermometers and hydrometers and even the combo readers all still brand new in packaging. all these supplys are left over from when i was beeding on a large level. so im really looking for more of trades then to sell them. im just here to meet some new ppl in the hobby and network. i could use some plants or even plant cuttings if anyone is interested in trades. and anyone in the jersey or long island area to teach me to make cultures would be appricated. i try and try but they always go bad befor the flys breed. either to dry or too moist. i sent a few of you friend request. i will 100% be at the hamburg show and 75% sure ill be at the mads meet it will be my first time so i will be there hoping to gain some new info. and my personal email is [email protected] if any one is interested in speaking and getting a fast response.


----------



## captreedean

I can host a meeting at my business in Huntington. The only issue is that I do not keep my frogs there. So there would not be a frog room to spend time viewing, just a bunch of fishing tackle and bait. The back of my shop is large enough to accommodate 50-60 people comfortably, so space is not an issue. We certainly can get together share ideas, stories and trade . If everyone thinks this is a possibility let me know.


----------



## sports_doc

I'm of course in Nu Ham'shire now...

but was born in Queens and grew up in Ronk-onk-o-Ma!


----------



## ErickG

+1 in the area.


----------



## DCreptiles

well introduce your selves guys keepers or breeders? what frogs you keep. i really am suprised at how many ppl keeping/breeding frogs so close to me. and here out of all my friends and family im the only frog dork around lol.

and as for the meeting in huntington i think that is a great idea. i mean minus the frog room which is not a big deal. its a way for all of us in the nyc, li, and north jersey.. and of course anyone else that would like to attend would be more then welcome. its a chance to buy sell trade network and have fun.


----------



## DizzyD

had no idea you were from queens...


----------



## DCreptiles

i want to thank everyone for their help and pming me and teaching me a few things talking with you guys is always a learning expierence and i appriciate the tips. and i look foward to meeting you guys sometime. i really hope we would be able to put a newyork/newjersey meet i think it would really benifit us. if anyone is interested in throwing some idea's around by all means say it here or throw me a pm.


----------



## bbookhamer

I live in Glen Cove. Currently keeping several (10) species of darts and approx. 20 species of australian geckos. I would like to go to MADS if anyone from the area is going.

Bryant


----------



## DCreptiles

hey man im not sure if any of my long island friends are going to mads meet but im from long island and im in north jersey now 5 mins from manhatten if ud like to come meet here and go together that would be fine with me it be my first time going to a mads meet.


----------



## bbookhamer

actually can't make it. Thanks for the offer. Hopefully the next meeting


----------



## TsReptiles

*stands up like you do at a AA meeting* Hi my Name is Tom, and im from longislad and im fairly new to the Frog world but have had reptiles ranging from Savanna monitors....Boas....Gekos....and many more reptiles most of my life....thank you *sits back down*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

If anyone in Queens or Nassau County breeds crickets, I am looking for a local source to buy pinheads from so let me know, thanks.


----------



## andyeig

I am here too in downtown NYC. Have a rack of about 8 vivs now. Would love to participate in an NYC gathering. Count me in.

Andy


----------



## DCreptiles

thanks again to the new ppl introducing them selves. still throwing ideas around with some members about putting together an nyc gathering.


----------



## mongo77

What's up guys, just wondering if there was any new info regarding a possible NYC/ Long Island meeting?


----------



## jejton

Brooklyn native but now out in Suffolk for school. I keep a little bit everything - frogs, fish, rabbits, snakes. I'd love to have a meeting locally and meet the rest of you.

Mike - I dont know if you feel like driving out here but Jungle Bob's ( formerly known as Diesel Reptiles among other names ) in Centerreach usually carries pinheads or close to that size.


----------



## DCreptiles

Jet would you be willing to host?


----------



## hr220a

I'm out in Rocky Point, North shore suffolk. I'd be down for a meeting


----------



## jejton

Unfortunately I wont be able to host a meeting. Anyone want to try Jungle Bob's? They have a party room they use for animal birthdays. Maybe they'd be up for this for a nominal fee? Alternatively, maybe one of the local state parks or educational farms would. I imagine the universities would want too much money.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

If anyone from this area would like to come to the meeting at my house on may 16th your more than welcome. I know there a couple people from the New York area are coming so you may want to contact them about carpooling.
Jason


----------



## M_Rybecky

I'm supprised i did see this!
My name is Megan, i live on long island about 30 mins from the city in sea cliff! I have some frogs, 4 azureus adults and one froglet and a bunch of tads and 3 leucs. I dont know anyone around me who has them too excpt my friends dad....


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Megan,

I am about 15 minutes away from you and Bryant is 5 min. After us two, the next closest froggers are in Brooklyn/Queens and Suffolk County. If you need emergency fly cultures or care to visit the locals you know where to find us.


----------



## Julio

dont forget Mahattan


----------



## ErickG

Hahaha... maybe we should now make our own avatar/sign. j/k!


----------



## DCreptiles

well guys it seems we have a very nice group of ppl that would be down for a ncie meet.. the weather is getting beautiful and we truely can just meet at one of the state parks or something.. send me some pms and what not to see who is interested in trying to organize something and who would be along for the ride. but i would really like to get something together and meet you all.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

There are already 3 meetings coming up, MADS, NJ, and NEFG, I sent an email to the 3 lists last week.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I'm in Brooklyn, NY and always into meeting new people and showing off my collection.
Also if anyone ever needs fruit flies locally get in touch with me.
Andy


----------



## alluringeli

Hoboken, NJ... hi guys lol....


----------



## dvknight

Clinton Hill, Brooklyn. I had a lot of frogs when I lived in Phoenix, but sold everything when I moved back to NYC. I have 1 vivarium that I just completed, all orchids, ferns, moss and ant plants-need to monitor the temps in the summer before getting frogs-I'm used to keeping them with central ac! Definitely into getting together for a meet.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## captreedean

If space for a meeting is needed ,we can meet in my shop in Huntington. I do not keep my collection there , but there is plenty of room and we can talk , show and trade there. Let me know if and when needed.


----------



## captreedean

I am also in desperate need of a spring tale culture or two. My cultures crashed and I have a number of vent tads leaving the water now. Any help is appreciated


----------



## ChrisK

captreedean said:


> I am also in desperate need of a spring tale culture or two. My cultures crashed and I have a number of vent tads leaving the water now. Any help is appreciated


I'm going to the NJ meeting and bringing some if you're gonna be there - otherwise if you need them before that you can come to my place to get one or two (Yonkers)


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I might be interested in hosting a meeting this summer at my house in Brooklyn.
Andy


----------



## jejton

Anyone here have extra leucs they're looking to sell? I have one in my 29. The other two were either killed or died over the past year. Not looking for anything fancy or particular bloodline. Also looking for a maled veiled chameleon.


----------



## mongo77

I hang out with the owner of D&j reptiles in Hicksville. I spoke to him about possible having a meeting at his store. He just moved stores and will have a big downstair area all set up with different animals in display tanks. He said once it's finished that he might be interested in doing something.


----------



## DCreptiles

lol whats up larry ur cool with Dougy? me too we go way back to when i was 14 and got my first herp ( nile monitor ) i was just by the store he knows im into the frogs now ect but he haqsnt mentioned anything to me about a meet.


----------

